# möglich (certeza y probabilidad)



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

tengo un problema con las palabras *möglich* y *posible*.
Hay (al menos) *dos* acepciones de la palabra alemana *möglich.* Doy dos ejemplos:

(1) _Wird es heute regnen?; ¿Va a llover hoy? Es ist möglich. Sí, es posible que llueva._
La respuesta dice que hay probabilidad de que llueva. Puede llover o no llover.

(2) _Können bei Euch vier Personen übernachten? ¿Pueden dormir cuatros personas en vuestra casa? Das ist möglich. *Sí, es posible que duermen cuatros personas aquí.*_
La respuesta dice que pueden dormir 4 personas. No hay ninguna probabilidad, hay certeza.

Mi pregunta: _¿_La respuesta en verde, con *posible*, es correcto en este sentido en español también? 
Hay esta acepción de *posible* que exprese certeza? _¿_Si la hay, se usa con indicativo?
*
probabilidad:*
_Es posible que duerman cuatros personas en mi casa hoy. 
Kann sein, dass heute vier Leute bei mir übernachten. _
*certeza:*
_Es posible que duermen cuatros personas en mi casa hoy. 
Bei mir können heute vier Leute übernachten._

Muchas gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------



## Geviert

Hallo Osa,

richtig wäre "sì, es posible que *duerman *cuatro personas aquí"

 Indicativ mit der Konstruktion "es posible que..." (unpersönliche Möglichkeit) ist grammatikalisch falsch.

Sonst muss man anders schreiben (einfach mit Modalverb): sì, hoy pueden dormir cuatro personas en mi casa.

Ps. Ehrlich gesagt, sehe ich keinen Unterschied bei der Anwendung von *möglich *in den oben genannten Beispielen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei dem ersten Satz liegt eher in der Frage "*wird*..._*regnen*_?" (Zukunft). 

Danke für die Anwort.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Geviert,

ich danke Dir für die Antwort. 
In meinem Empfinden sind das zwei verschiedene "möglich". 
Möglich im Sinne von "kann sein" und möglich im Sinne von "machbar".
Wie ich schon schrieb: 
Der Satz "_Es ist möglich, dass heute vier Leute bei mir übernachten_", ist im Deutschen doppeldeutig.
Besteht diese Doppeldeutigkeit im folgenden spanischen Satz auch?
_
"Es posible que duerman cuatros personas en mi casa hoy."_

Welchen der folgenden Interpretationen entspricht dieser Satz?

(1) Möglicherweise kommen heute vier Leute vorbei, die über Nacht bleiben. (Aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob sie wirklich kommen.)
oder
(2) Es ist machbar, dass vier Leute heute bei mir übernachten, weil ich heute genug Platz habe.

gracias y saludos


----------



## ukimix

Hola Osa, 

La oración sería en subjuntivo: _*Sí, es posible que duerm**a**n cuatros personas aquí.*_ En el habla coloquial equivale a una afirmación: _sí se puede = sí pueden dormir aquí los cuatro.

_Espero que te sirva. Saludo


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias a ti también, Uki.

Así hay ambigüedad con el uso de "posible" en español también. 

*es posible *= *puede ser* 
*es posible* = *es* *realizable*

Y para saber qué es el sentido hay que conocer el contexto. Es lo mismo en alemán.

Un abrazo


----------



## Geviert

> Möglich im Sinne von "kann sein" und möglich im Sinne von "machbar".



Ich denke, Möglichkeit ("kan sein") und Machbarkeit ("machbar") stehen beide semantisch im Bereich _des Möglichens_. In beiden Fällen ist es so beschaffen, dass man damit rechnen kann, daß etwas zu machen, zu verwirklichen, erreichbar oder ausführbar ist. Vielleicht liegt Deiner Empfinden nach der Unterschied darin, dass "machbar" im Rahmen des _möglichen _*Handelns *und "kann sein" noch im Rahmen des Mögens (also noch Wunsch bzw. Lust) stehen.



> Besteht diese Doppeldeutigkeit im folgenden spanischen Satz auch?



ja, im spanischen auch, weil m.E. der Unterschied certeza/probabilidad _kontextbedingt _ist. *Beide *der von dir geschilderten Interpretationen sind richtig und kontextbedingt _möglich_. Z.B:

*Kontext 1: *

María: Carlos, dime ¿te_ vas a quedar a dormir en la casa de juan después de la fiesta?
Carlos: no sé, no hay mucho espacio en la casa de juan. Probablemente tendré que regresar con algunos amigos que no tienen coche. Dile por favor a Federica que es posible que duerman cuatro personas en mi casa hoy. 
_ 
1. Bedeutung: Möglicherweise kommen heute vier Leute vorbei, die über Nacht bleiben. (Aber ich weiß nicht genau, ob sie wirklich kommen.)


*Kontext 2:*

En la fiesta, casi al final: 

José: Carlos, ¿crees que sea posible dormir en tu casa después de la fiesta? Somos cuatro en total, ¿es posible?

Carlos: claro, José, no hay problema, es posible que duerman cuatro personas en mi casa hoy.

2. Bedeutung: Es ist machbar, das vier Leute heute bei mir übernachten, weil ich heute genug Platz habe.


----------



## osa_menor

Danke Geviert, das war genau der Zweifel den ich hatte. Jetzt ist alles klar. 

Viele Grüße aus Dresden


----------



## Geviert

Nichts zu danken. Viele grüße aus Dresden auch!


----------



## Birke

Geviert said:


> En la fiesta, casi al final:
> 
> José: Carlos, ¿crees que sea posible dormir en tu casa después de la fiesta? Somos cuatro en total, ¿es posible?
> 
> Carlos: claro, José, no hay problema, es posible que duerman cuatro personas en mi casa hoy.
> 
> 2. Bedeutung: Es ist machbar, das vier Leute heute bei mir übernachten, weil ich heute genug Platz habe.



En mi barrio, ese "es posible que duerman cuatro personas en mi casa hoy" se entendería como la posibilidad, no la certeza, de que hoy vengan a dormir cuatro personas a mi casa, tenga yo sitio para alojarlas o no. Es decir, se entendería exactamente igual que el ejemplo de contexto 1 que da Geviert.
Para expresar que puedo albergar a cuatro personas, diría "Claro, José, no hay problema: cuatro personas pueden dormir en mi casa." 

Es decir, no hace falta traducir literalmente ese "es ist möglich"; lo mismo lo expresamos en castellano con el verbo _poder: 
_¿Se puede ir a París en avión desde Alicante? / El viajero puede hacer transbordo en Madrid / ¿Se puede cambiar de modelo si el de la oferta no me gusta? 

Saludos a ambos desde el sur soleado.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Birke:
¿Se cambia el sentido si escribo tus ejemplos con "posible"?
Así:
¿Es posible ir a París en avión desde Alicante?  / ¿Es posible cambiar de modelo si el de la oferta no me gusta?

Un abrazo.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Birke: en efecto, antepongo _"¿es posible?_" a la pregunta para dar certeza a la posibilidad en la respuesta (en realidad, la certeza estaría en la afirmación con el "sí": Sí, es posibile que...". Osa presupone la diferencia möglich/machbar y se pregunta si la misma existe en castellano. Sin la contextualización de la posiblidad, no hay certeza. De lo contrario, claro, como ya escrito en #2, mucho más preciso y sanseacabó:



> Sonst muss man anders schreiben (einfach mit Modalverb): sì, hoy pueden dormir cuatro personas en mi casa.


----------



## Birke

osa_menor said:


> Hola Birke:
> ¿Se cambia el sentido si escribo tus ejemplos con "posible"?
> Así:
> ¿Es posible ir a París en avión desde Alicante?  / ¿Es posible cambiar de modelo si el de la oferta no me gusta?
> 
> Un abrazo.



En la oración interrogativa suena bien. En la respuesta puedes usarlo para responder brevemente: _Sí, es posible. _

Si esas frases interrogativas las quieres convertir en enunciativas, no quedan bien con sólo quitarles los signos de interrogación. Yo las reformularía con el verbo poder.

Y hay que tener en cuenta la diferencia entre esas construcciones con *infinitivo* (es posible ir) y las otras con *que + subjuntivo* (es posible que duerman).


----------



## ukimix

Me parece que en general depende del contexto: 

Contexto 1:
_- Tenemos dificultades para alojar a los ponentes del Simposio. ¿Podrías alojar a 4 en tu casa, aunque sólo por hoy? 
- Dame un momento _(llama por teléfono, habla con alguien y cuelga)_... Sí, *es posible que duerman 4 personas en casa hoy*.
- Muchas gracias. 
- Por nada

_Contexto 2:_
- Hijos, quería decirles algo. *Es posible que hoy duerman 4 personas más en casa*. Aún no es seguro, pero es mejor que arreglen sus cosas temprano. 
_
Puede usarse la palabra _posible _tanto para dar una respuesta afirmativa (contexto 1) como para señalar probabilidad o posibilidad (contexto 2). Nótese que incluso la misma oración tiene sentidos diferentes en los contextos anotados. Es, pues, el contexto el que permite establecer qué sentido se le está dando. 

Saludo


----------



## Birke

Geviert, no te vi ayer. Tu mensaje debió de aparecer mientras yo ya escribía el mío y luego no miré más la página.

Veo que a Ukimix también le parece _posible_ la construcción *es posible que + subjuntivo* con ese sentido. Ya empiezo a pensar que debe ser cuestión de mi variante del castellano, pero sólo me suena natural cuando equivale a _möglicherweise_, claro que _es posible que me equivoque_.  

Saludos de sábado soleado, un auténtico _Sonnabend_.


----------



## kunvla

El DPD también recoge los dos significados tanto para _posible_ como para _poder_:

*posible**.*
 (Del lat. _possibĭlis_).*
1.* adj. Que puede ser o suceder.*
2.* adj. Que se puede ejecutar.

*poder**1**.*

 (Del lat. _*potēre_, formado según _potes_, etc.).*
1.* tr. Tener expedita la facultad o potencia de hacer algo.*
2.* tr. Tener facilidad, tiempo o lugar de hacer algo. U. m. con neg. 

Saludos,


----------



## Sibutlasi

osa_menor said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> tengo un problema con las palabras *möglich* y *posible*.
> Hay (al menos) *dos* acepciones de la palabra alemana *möglich.* Doy dos ejemplos:
> 
> (1) _Wird es heute regnen?; ¿Va a llover hoy? Es ist möglich. Sí, es posible que llueva._
> La respuesta dice que hay probabilidad de que llueva. Puede llover o no llover.
> 
> (2) _Können bei Euch vier Personen übernachten? ¿Pueden dormir cuatros personas en vuestra casa? Das ist möglich. *Sí, es posible que duermen cuatros personas aquí.*_
> La respuesta dice que pueden dormir 4 personas. No hay ninguna probabilidad, hay certeza.
> 
> Mi pregunta: _¿_La respuesta en verde, con *posible*, es correcto en este sentido en español también?
> Hay esta acepción de *posible* que exprese certeza? _¿_Si la hay, se usa con indicativo?
> *
> probabilidad:*
> _Es posible que duerman cuatros personas en mi casa hoy.
> Kann sein, dass heute vier Leute bei mir übernachten. _
> *certeza:*
> _Es posible que duermen cuatros personas en mi casa hoy.
> Bei mir können heute vier Leute übernachten._
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por las respuestas.



En *mi *español (parece que en el de otros hispanohablantes no es así), _Es posible + _ [Sujeto: _que + _subjuntivo]_ (e.g., Es posible que esta noche en mi casa duerman cuatro personas)_ sólo puede tener una interpretación 'epistémica', es decir, que al decir eso el hablante afirma que algo puede llegar a suceder, *no* que *alguien puede *hacer que suceda. Para el sentido 'deóntico', el de 'es factible', 'puede hacerse', 'se tiene capacidad/permiso para hacer X', yo tengo que usar _Es posible + _[Sujeto: Cláusula de Infinitivo], como en _Es posible dormir en el albergue _= _Se/Cualquiera puede dormir en el albergue. 

_Por tanto, si alguien me preguntase _¿Pueden dormir en tu casa cuatro personas esta noche?_ yo nunca respondería _Es posible. _Respondería: _Sí, claro que pueden. 

_Así pues, _es posible _admite ambas interpretaciones, pero cuál tenga en cada caso depende de la naturaleza del sujeto. Lo mismo se aplica cuando los sujetos no son cláusulas, sino frases nominales: en _La solución que Ud. propone no es posible_, sólo cabe una interpretación 'deóntica' (_posible_ = _factible, practicable para alguien_); en cambio, en oraciones como _En el Cantábrico son posibles olas de diez metros_, o _En Granada o Murcia es posible un terremoto de hasta 8 grados en la escala de Richter_, naturalmente, sólo cabe una interpretación 'epistémica' de _es/son posible/s (= puede/n darse/ocurrir)._


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, estimado Sibutlasi, por su aportación en mi hilo.
En alemán la interpretación de _möglich_ también depende del contexto.


----------

